# عدة اسئلة فى التبريد والتكييف



## مهندس كريم (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى المهندسين اعضاء قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف
اعرفكم بنفسى اولا اختصاصي هندسة مدنية وليس تبريد وتكييف وانا متابع جيد لما يدور فى منتداكم الطيب واقوم بحفظ اغلب موضوعاتكم على جهازي والاطلاع عليها.وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير .. ولو كنت اعرف منتدي التبريد والتكييف قبل اختيارى لقسم الهندسة المدنية فى الجامعة لاخترت تخصصى تبريد وتكييف.......
ولي بعض استفسارات ارجو منكم توضيحها لى اذا تكرمتم..واشكركم على زيادة معلوماتى وثقافتى فى هذا المجال...
وسأطرح عليكم بعض الاسئلة وارجو ان لا تصبيكم الدهشة من اسئلتى فأنا تخصصى مدني واكررها.....
1 – الماء الناتج من صرف المكيفات من اين ياتى؟؟؟وهل له علاقة بالرطوبة فى الهواءوهل يختلف كميتة (الاحظ اختلاف كمية الماء المنصرفة من مكيف لاخر او بلد لاخر)
2- ماهى دورة غاز الفريون فى المكيفات؟وهل كل مكيفات التبريد تعمل بغاز الفريون؟
3-يوجد فى كل مكيف مفتاحان احدهما يقوم بتبريد الهواء الخارجي الى داخل الغرفة والاخر يقوم بتبريد هواء الغرفة نفسها ما الفكرة الميكانيكية؟؟ وهل تتاثر كفاءة المكيفات بالهواء الخارجي عن الهواء الداخلى
4- يوجد مبنى سكنى قائم ونريد ان نقوم بتغيير نظام التكييف فية من نظام شباك الى تكييف مركزى هل يوجد مشاكل فية مع العلم انة يمكن التغلب على المشاكل الانشائية من فتحات الدكت للمكيفات وقواعد المكيفات.
وفقكم الله وجزاكم عنا كل خير ورفع مقاكم واعلا شانكم وثبت المسلمين على دينهم
ولا تنسوا اخوكم من قسم مدنى


----------



## NAK (30 أبريل 2006)

*الإجابة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الفاضل كريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سأحاول هنا مستعيناً بالله الإجابة على أسئلتك:


الماء الناتج من صر ف المكيفات هو بخار الماء المنزوع من الهواء نتيجة عملية نزع الرطوبة و هي إحدى عمليات التكييف كالتبريد و التسخين, و تختلف كمية المياه المنزوعة حسب درجة رطوبة الجو من جهة وحسب كفاءة المكيف من جهة أخرى, كما إنه في بعض المكيفات يمكن حتى التحكم في درجة الترطيب.
الفريون هو وسيط التبريد الذي يقوم بعملية نزع الحرارة من الهواء المراد تكييفه, فهو يخرج من الضاغط على هيئة سائل بارد فيمتص الخرارة من الهواء فتقل بذلك درجة حرارة الهواء و ترتفع درجة حرارته هو متحولاً إلى غاز ليعود مرة أخري في الدائرة حيث يبرد ميكانيكياً و يدخل الضاغط من جديد وهكذا و لمزيدٍ من التوضيح أمل أن تتصفح الملف المرفق, و ليست جميع المكيفات تعمل بالفريون بل هناك وسائط تبريد اخرى.
لتصحيح يمكن في بعض المكيفات خلط الهواء الخارجي بالهواء الداخلي لغرض التهوية و ذلك بعد عملية معالجة للهواء الخارجي المستخدم في الخلط و غلباً ما تكون هذه العملية عملية فلترة و تنقية, اما جميع المكيفات فهي تعمل على تكييف الهواء الداخلي فقط. تتأثر عملية التكييف فقط بحالة الهواء الخارجي فالحمل الحراري ينتقل من الوسط الساخن إلى الوسط البارد و الدليل على ذلك أنك لا تحتاج لعملية تبريد للهواء في فصل الشتاء, و تتاثر ضواغط المكيفات بدرجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي.
لا مشكلة في تغيير نظام التكييف للمبنى القائم إلى نظام التكييف المركزي شريطة أن يراعى حمل التبريد المطلوب لكل جزء من المبنى و سرعة الهواء الداخل و الخارج و درجة الضجيج و أن يراعى أيضاً معايير السلامة للوقاية من الحريق و التي يجب توفرها في أنظمة التكييف المركزي.
و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مهندس كريم (1 مايو 2006)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NAK (1 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الفاضل كريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الشكر لله يا أخي و على الرحب و السعة

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## air_con (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم NAK شكرا لك على الاجابة ولكن ارجو تصحيح ذلك((( ( فهو يخرج من الضاغط على هيئة سائل بارد فيمتص الخرارة من الهواء فتقل بذلك درجة حرارة الهواء و ترتفع درجة حرارته هو متحولاً إلى غاز ليعود مرة أخري في الدائرة حيث يبرد ميكانيكياً ))) تبدا دورة الانضغاط اولا بسحب وسيط التبريد من خط السحب ويتم ضغطة عبر الضاغط فترتفع درجة حرارته وضغطه الى خط الطرد شم الى المكثف حيث يعمل على طرد تكثيف وسيط التبريد وتحويله الى سائل بارد ذو ضغط عالي عن طريق طرد حرارته الى الخارج ثم الى الانبوبة الشعرية او صمام التمدد ليدخل المبخر خليط من سائل وغاز وسيط التبريد ذو ضغط واطئ ودرجة حرارة منخفضة ثم يتبخر غاز وسيط التبريد وترتفع درجة حرارة عن طريق سحب الحرارة من الحمل المراد تبريده ليعود الى الضاغط غاز حمص هذا بشكل مختصر دورة الغاز .........
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (2 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لواضع الاسئلة الاخ مهندس كريم
والف شكر لمجيب الاسئلة الاخ NAK
والف شكر للتصحيح الاخ air_con
لقد اكملتم الموضوع على اكمل وجه فلكم خالص التقدير 
مع خالص تحياتى..


----------



## NAK (2 مايو 2006)

*شكر على التصحيح*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم air-col السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مهندس كريم (3 مايو 2006)

شكر لكم اخوانى اعضاء منتدي التبريد والتكييف واحيي فيكم روح التعاون والحب بينكم واتمنى ان يكون اعضاء المدنية مثلكم ولو هناك كأس يسلم للمنتدي الاول لفاز به منتداكم وبجدارة فهو حقا موسوعة للتبريد والتكييف واى فرد يجد فيه كل ما يريدة و كنت احسب قبل هذا الموضوع ان الماء المنصرف من المكيفات هو غاز الفريون عندما يتحول الى سائل ولكن اتضح لى عكس ذلك ولى استفسار ايضا اسمع ان ماكينات التكييف تقاس بالطن فيقال ان مكينة 12 طن او 20 طن فمن المعروف عندنا ان الطن هو وحدة لقياس الوزن فهل هو نفس المقصود عليكم ان انها قدرة الماكينه فاذا كانت المكينات بالطن فهل اذا زاد وزنها تزيد كفأءتها 
وشكر لكم والى الامام دائما


----------



## تقوى الله (3 مايو 2006)

*ترحيب في البداية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم مهندس كريم ...
مرحبا" بتواجدك الكريم معنا في قسمنا المميز التبريد والتكييف ، نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان ينال اعجابك ، وان نكون جميعا" عند حسن ظنك باذن الله تعالي ، ونتمني لو تعرفنا بنفسك في موضوعنا 
نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!! 
 
فنكون شاكرين لك ، واشكرك علي هذه الكلمات الجميلة في حق القسم  ، بالرغم من انه يحتاج الي الكثير من المجهود :15: :79: ليصل الي الهدف المنشود باذن الله تعالي :12: .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## تقوى الله (3 مايو 2006)

*لك ما تريد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم مهندس كريم  ،
اريد توضيح نقطة ، وهي ان الماء المنصرف ليس غاز الفريون عندما يتحول الي سائل ، بل هو نتيجة تحول غاز الفريون الي سائل في المكثف Condenser ، حيث تحدث عملية تكثيف ينتج عنها هذا الماء .
بالنسبة لوحدة الطن في التبريد والتكييف فهي ليست مستخدمة في قياس الاوزان ، بل هي وحدة الطن تبريد ، يقال هذا المكيف 12 طن تبريد وتختصر لكلمة طن ، اي ان ليس هناك علاقو بين حجم المكيف وكفاءته اطلاقا" ، بل ان كل واحد طن تبريد يعمل علي تبريد 2.4 جالون مياه / دقيقة ، وهذه هي العلاقة التي تمثل هذا 
Load (tons)=quantity (gpm)*temp rise (F)*sp ht*sp gr /24​Temp Rise هو فرق درجات الحرارة الداخلة والخارجة من Chiller وهذا الفرق يتراوح ما بين 8 و 10 و 12 درجة فهرنهيت . 
Sp Ht وهو عبارة عن Specific heat الحرارة النوعية وتكون = 1 للماء . 
Sp gr وهو عبارة عن Specific Gravity وتكون = 1 للماء . ​وهذه بعض التعريفات لطن التبريد ​
ربما هى كمية الحرارة الازمة لتجميد واحد طن من الماء وهى تعادل 3.5 ك.و او 12000btu​
هي كمية الحرارة الناتجة عن ( الاشعة الشمشية و حمل الاشخاص و حمل التهوية و الجهزة الكهربائية و غيرها ) و مجموع هذه الحرارة يجب التخلص منها عن طريق التبريد اي هي كمية الحرارة المتولدة و المراد امتصاصها و التخلص منها عن طريق التبريد
​
اتمني من الله العلي القدير ان اكون قد افدتك ولو بالقليل ، واعتذر عن التأخير بالرد نظرا" لظروف الامتحانات .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## مهندس كريم (3 مايو 2006)

الف شكر يا اخت n.c ولك تحياتى وفعلا شكرا لكى وكنت اتوقع انك سوف تردين علي اسئلتى نظرا لمجهودك الجبار فى هذا القسم وجهودك الرائعة وأسال الله ان يوفقك فى الامتحانات وان يحقق امانيكى وان يزيدك من علمة ويسع لك فى رزقة وسوف اقوم بتعريف نفسى لكم فى الموضوع الخاص بة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## air_con (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا للجميع على مشاركتهم للموضوع وشكرا للاخت NC على ردها ولكن ارجو تصحيح ذلك((اريد توضيح نقطة ، وهي ان الماء المنصرف ليس غاز الفريون عندما يتحول الي سائل ، بل هو نتيجة تحول غاز الفريون الي سائل في المكثف Condenser ، حيث تحدث عملية تكثيف ينتج عنها هذا الماء .))) اختي الكريمة تحول غاز الفريون الى سائل في المكثف لاينتج عنه اي ماء هناك حرارة مرتفعة فقط .. سواء كان المكثف مبردا بالحمل الطبيعي او القسري (مروحة) ..
الماء الذي يتكون في جهازالتكييف هو نتيجه تكاثف بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء على سطح المبخر البارد .وتعتمد كمية الماء على نسبة الرطوبة في الهواء ... 
اكيد طلابنا الاعزاء مرهقين من الامتحانات كان الله في عونهم ووفقهم الله الى مايحبه ويرضاه .
شكرا لكم .


----------



## تقوى الله (5 مايو 2006)

*شكرا" لك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم air_con ، شكرا" لك لانك قمت بتوضيحها اكثر مني ، 
وتقبل تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مايو 2006)

صدقت اخي الكريم air_con..
الامتحانات وما ادراك ماالامتحانات ؟؟؟؟
نسال الله التوفيق للجميع ..


----------



## SADEER (8 مايو 2006)

الاخت n.c ان تكون الندى او الماء يحدث في المبخر وليس المكثف وذلك لان الغاز يمتص برودة الهواء حتى يصل الى نقطة الندى وهي درجة الحرارة التي يتحول عندها بخارالماء الى قطرات ندى وذلك يحدث في المبخر


----------



## إبراهيم الطويل (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكر لكم و جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## annozily (20 مايو 2006)

كتب الله جهودكم في ميزان حسناتكم .... لا اله الا الله .. محمدا رسول الله


----------



## محمد عمر ثابت قايد (22 مايو 2006)

ارجو مساعدتي في التبريد وتكييف من حيث الاعطال واصلاحاة


----------



## mazen2010 (11 مارس 2007)

اختي nc
الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mazen2010 (11 مارس 2007)

اخي محمد عمر 
تفضل ما المشكلة لديك نحن معك


----------



## waleednt1982 (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و براكاته لو سمحتم انا عاوز اعرف اذاي اقدر اعرف المكييف كام طن تبريد و خاصة المكييف الاتشلر


----------



## bt.r12 (24 مارس 2007)

اخواني الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي مشكلة في دارة تبريد تونيل لخط انتاج الآيس كريم
بعد تشغيل دارة التبريد بحوالي 15دقيقة يحصل ما يلي
مع العلم ان حجم الضاغط 30حصان
1-ارتفاع درجة حرارة وضغط خط الطرد
2-ارتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت(وتبريد الزيت يتم بواسطة مبرد موصول ببرج تبريد)
3-ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط
4-فصل الضاغط تلقائيا بواسطة الأوفرلود مع ان السبب ليس في ارتفاع الأمبير او اختلاف الفولت
5-ارتفاع درجة حرارة خط السائل
ملاحظة:الضاغط من نوع بيتزر سكرو كومبريسور ويعمل بمرحلتين,والفريون R22
مع اخذ العلم باني قمت بالأعمال التالية:
1-تنظيف برج التبريد
2-تنظيف المكثف وذلك بإجراء دارة مغلقة
3-تنظيف مبرد الزيت بنفس العملية
4-التاكد من كمية الماء الداخلة الى كل من المكثف ومبرد الزيت وهي جيدة
5-تغيير زيت الضاغط
6-تغيير الفريون بسبب الشك بوجود رطوبة
7-تغيير فلتر السائل
8-تغيير فلتر الزيت
بعد ان قمت بكل هذه المراحل لا تزال المشكلة قائمة حتى اني بدأت اشك بان المشكل في الضاغط
ارجو منكم الرد السريع ولكم جزيل الشكر
عنواني هو Shadimohammed***********


----------



## عثمان ابو منه (23 يوليو 2010)

علاقه قدره المكيف بالمساحه


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (23 يوليو 2010)

اجمل شيء في هذا الملتقى انه اللي عنده معلومة بعطيها للجميع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

اخي المكيف لا يستقبل من الرموت علما بان الريموت جيد ما السبب


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

المهندس غير موجود 
افيدني بالنسبة للرموت


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

ابوالملك قال:


> المهندس غير موجود
> افيدني بالنسبة للرموت


 الاشارة لا يستقبلها الجهاز


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا سيد المهندس متا تكون موجود حتى اطرح عليك بعض الاسئلة 
اي وقت


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 يوليو 2010)

اسحنتم ولكن لابد ان يهفهم الجميع دورة التبريد جيدا حيث ان سائل التبريد يدخل ويخرج من الضاغط وهو غاز


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 يونيو 2011)

طن التيريد هو حمل حرارى -وهى القدرة التى يدلل بها على قدرة التبريد (ويمثل طن التبريد معدل التبريد الناتج عن ذوبان طن من الجليد خلال 24 ساعة)


----------



## sultan0b (5 يونيو 2011)

الفريون هو وسيط التبريد الذي يقوم بعملية نزع الحرارة من الهواء المراد تكييفه, فهو يخرج من الضاغط على هيئة سائل بارد .تصحيح :يخرج من الضاغط على هيْةغاز ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية.
شكرا


----------



## lobna das (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله ألف خير 
لدي سؤالين اذا امكن
سؤالي الاول هو كيف يمكنني حساب كمية الماء الموجود في الدارة سواء كانت دارة تدفئة او تبري
سؤالي الثاني هو متى نقوم باختيار اجهزة الفان كويل على الاستطاعة المحسوسة فقط (من الكتالوك) وذلك طبعا بعد حساب الحمل الكلي للمكان على اساس كافة الاحمال .

ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام ..


----------



## lobna das (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
لدي سؤالين اذا امكن :الاول هو انة كيف يتم حساب كمية الماء في الدارة سواء كانت دارة تدفئة او تكييف
اما الثاني : هو متى يتم اختيار استطاعة الفان كويل المحسوسة في التكييف وليس الكلية .
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام .


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (7 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------

